# Anybody used vets4pets vaccinations?



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have seen this place advertised on Tv and wondered if any of you have used them.
They offer for a one off fee of £99 to vaccinate for life.
Having just got our Harley back from being missing for nearly 6 weeks i will need to put him in a cattery for when we go on Holiday.
I have had previous issuses with vaccinating cats every year as one of mine had problems afterwards and was never the same again.
This happened many years ago and things have probably changed, but never the less it is a worry.
I don't have any choice really so just want your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I dont have any experience of vets4pets but I did work in vets for many years and as far as I'm aware a vaccination is the same no matter where it is given.A vaccine costs very little compared to the price charged by vets 
the difference is in the health check given at the time.Most vets will give a thorough check at the time of the vaccination/booster.Do vets4pets give this level of care?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive used vets for pets for vaccinating the cats and Henrick last year, none of them had any ill effects but I think some animals do have a reaction to the vaccination whatever vet does it.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

we take storm to vets 4 pets and theyre very good they always give storm a check over before he had his jabs even before his flea treatment and they ask how he has been at home too and also asked how he was after his jabs at home. so imo they were very thorough........we thinking of giving storm the one off vacc when he needs his booster at one


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I think the main thing is that Vets4pets is not a single vet practice but is a Joint Venture Partenrship so often small, local vets will join up to take advantage of the bulk buying, support, etc that a large business can offer, whilst still running the practice the way they want themselves. The quality of the care and vets themselves are the same as they were before except there are maybe a few more formalised "rules" for certain things.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

am I right in thinking the £99 deal for vacc for life is a deal that means as long as you go to them afterwards your pet will be boosted free


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I think so


----------



## sunshineshelly (Jul 8, 2010)

In regards to your cat having reactions then that may have just be a one off thing. I have 2 German Shepherds, 3 cats and a cavalier and they have not had any problems and are all vaccinated with Vets4Pets.
The vac4life policy is not a one off vaccine that lasts your pets life. It is a one off payment that covers the cost of your pets boosters for life. You still need to go back every year to receive a full health check and the booster vaccination for free. 
Vets4Pets is a chain company with many practices which intern means they can buy in bulk to pass on the saving to their clients.
Hope that helps


----------



## sandipants (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi we are going today to vets4pets and when including 1st vac it's £109 and every annual booster/health check for life is then pre paid! The microchip is then £20, in all I think it's fab value but I have never been to such a commercial practise before but the monetry benefits are excellent. Some vets I called wanted £55 for initial vacs alone then £25 for chip, When I called Vets4pets (northampton) they were the friendliest and most interested on the phone, I did speak to a couple of grumpy receptionists that didn't inspire me to give them my custom....


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

sounds like a good deal, shame i dont have one near me


----------



## cassie12 (Feb 23, 2016)

jill3 said:


> I have seen this place advertised on Tv and wondered if any of you have used them.
> They offer for a one off fee of £99 to vaccinate for life.
> Having just got our Harley back from being missing for nearly 6 weeks i will need to put him in a cattery for when we go on Holiday.
> I have had previous issuses with vaccinating cats every year as one of mine had problems afterwards and was never the same again.
> ...


Warning:
Please, Please be very care full if you are thinking of taking your pet to Vets4pets, they are just a money making machine!
Read my posts on this link here > http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/metacam-and-cats.362677/page-5
In my opinion they are only interested in how much they can charge you, this is their priority !
In fact my experience with Vert4pets & the previous practice we used, I would not take our cats to any of them unless I had absolutely no other option, annual vaccinations, Dentals, & anything else to do with the drugs they give, we will not have at all !!
Our poor Cassie did not recover from her first Dental at 12 years old, she died a couple of weeks later, all due to the wrong advice insufficient information we were given before the dental & the dangerous Drugs she was given which killed her. And the bill from Vets4pets was over £1000.00, they showed no remorse or apology, just excuses & lies

Best Wishes
Lisa


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

@cassie12 - Jill is only talking about annual vaccinations and boosters.

If it was me and I asked a local Vets4pets which brand of vaccination they used and I was happy with that, I would be happy with that.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> @cassie12 - Jill is only talking about annual vaccinations and boosters.
> 
> If it was me and I asked a local Vets4pets which brand of vaccination they used and I was happy with that, I would be happy with that.


Jill was talking about annual vaccinations and boosters in 2010...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Jill was talking about annual vaccinations and boosters in 2010...


Doh :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

We use vets for pets for all animals and are really happy with them. Stitch missed his annual boosters because he was poorly but apart from this year he has had them every year and has always been absolutely fine. We do the annual booster in case he needs to go in the cattery.


----------

